# 100 fry



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

My new mollie i just got less than a week ago released close to 100 fry. I was wondering what the lowest temp i can keep them in kus there is no room in my little breeder net.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

TRAITOR

in case you havent guessed by me sig it banjur =-)


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

How am i a trator? 
Your BANJOorFISH i new that befor you have the same avatar...


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2006)

:?what? :|


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I sure hope that there is a nice explanation for this coming very soon.

As for the temp, you can't drop the temp in a molly tank and not expect big problems. Just put the fry in a new tank.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

I was wondering kus my 25W heater stoped working and it was new i just whent out and exchanged it. This guy was on another fish forum....


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

I have no idea what his problem is though....


----------



## RideIt (Apr 20, 2006)

Holy smokes, that's a lot of fry...


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Im sad to say some of them died. Most where deformed/ not fully developed so its ok..... I still have half of them and thats still good


----------

